# Urdu: Connection



## omlick

I am trying to find the Urdu synonym for the Hindi word संबंध (sa.mba.ndh) and I saw the Urdu word تعلق taalq? as the first word given in the online dictionary.  Is this how you pronounce it like ताल्क़?  And is this the most common word for "connection.?"  

بہت شکریہ


----------



## Faylasoof

Omlick, the word is تَعَلُّق_t’alluq_. There is a _shaddah_ / _tashdeed_ (stress) on the letter _laam_. Consequently, your ताल्क़ needs to be modified. Unfortunately my Nagri program is not allowing me to write the two _laam_s together properly so I have broken the word into its individual letters for you to see: 

   ल ा ल लु क़ = تَعَلُّق_ t’alluq _= connection, relation, relationship, pertaining (to), concerning, consideration etc.

 The 2nd letter, <ع>  is pronounced by some more like the glottal stop, hamza < ء > (represented by <’>in the transliteration). 

Many  don’t even do that and the sound you get is more like a short <alif>. We however do pronounce the <ع> but less intensely than in Arabic. 

 Context-dependent Urdu synonyms of تَعَلُّق are: رِشْتَہ_ rishtah_, وَاسِطَہ_ waasiTah_, رَبْط_ rabT_, اُلفَت_ ulfat_, اِنْتِساب_ intisaab_, نِسْبَت_ nisbat _etc. So it does depend on how one intends to use تَعَلُّق but this together with  رَبْط would be the words I’d think of first in this connection!


----------



## Faylasoof

Just a small correction to my previous post. I missed the first <a> (to represent the <zabar>) in the transliteration. So it should be:

تَعَلُّق_  ta’alluq_  - the stress goes on the part underlined.


----------



## lcfatima

Faylasoof: Can you give some simple examples of how to use the various words which you have given for connection. Which ones are interchangeable?


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> Omlick, the word is تَعَلُّق_t’alluq_. There is a _shaddah_ / _tashdeed_ (stress) on the letter _laam_. Consequently, your ताल्क़ needs to be modified. Unfortunately my Nagri program is not allowing me to write the two _laam_s together properly so I have broken the word into its individual letters for you to see:
> 
> ल ा ल लु क़ = تَعَلُّق_ t’alluq _= connection, relation, relationship, pertaining (to), concerning, consideration etc.
> 
> The 2nd letter, <ع> is pronounced by some more like the glottal stop, hamza < ء > (represented by <’>in the transliteration).
> 
> Many don’t even do that and the sound you get is more like a short <alif>. We however do pronounce the <ع> but less intensely than in Arabic.
> 
> Context-dependent Urdu synonyms of تَعَلُّق are: رِشْتَہ_ rishtah_, وَاسِطَہ_ waasiTah_, رَبْط_ rabT_, اُلفَت_ ulfat_, اِنْتِساب_ intisaab_, نِسْبَت_ nisbat _etc. So it does depend on how one intends to use تَعَلُّق but this together with رَبْط would be the words I’d think of first in this connection!


 
Thanks, I should have known that word from somewhere  لگتا ہےکہ میرا دماغ 
خراب ہو گیا ہے۔

The nagari spelling should really be तअल्लुक़, although they write it with the आ  instead ताल्लुक़

Contextually, this "connection" does not have to do with humans in particular, but whatever things are involved.  I think this is the synonym of the Hindi संबंध  I was looking for.


----------



## Faylasoof

omlick said:


> Thanks, I should have known that word from somewhere  لگتا ہےکہ میرا دماغ
> خراب ہو گیا ہے۔



I wouldn't be so hard on myself. All of us have our lapses!



> The nagari spelling should really be तअल्लुक़, although they write it with the आ  instead ताल्लुक़
> 
> Contextually, this "connection" does not have to do with humans in particular, but whatever things are involved.  I think this is the synonym of the Hindi संबंध  I was looking for.



 So if I get this right, the addition of आ to give तअल्लुक़ makes it something like a glottal stop, i.e. equivalent of the Urdu _hamza_? I gather that Hindi syllabary doesn’t actually have a hamza-like sound. Or does it get one in some combinations?


...and you are correct to say that this "connection" is very general and not specific to humans.


PS: Which program are you using for Nagri? Mine is Global Writer, which, as I say above, is not typing exactly as it should esp. when double consonants occur.


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> I wouldn't be so hard on myself. All of us have our lapses!
> 
> 
> 
> So if I get this right, the addition of आ to give तअल्लुक़ makes it something like a glottal stop, i.e. equivalent of the Urdu _hamza_? I gather that Hindi syllabary doesn’t actually have a hamza-like sound. Or does it get one in some combinations?
> 
> 
> ...and you are correct to say that this "connection" is very general and not specific to humans.
> 
> 
> PS: Which program are you using for Nagri? Mine is Global Writer, which, as I say above, is not typing exactly as it should esp. when double consonants occur.


 
When one vowel follows another vowel in nagari, then each vowel is pronounced distinctly as far as I know. Thus that is the same as the hamza symbol.  You know that is happening when the second vowel is written in its full form. 

तअ = त = (ta) + अ (a)

Thus jaao = जाओ = جائو

I use the baraha.com utility, but I think it only works with windows as far as I know.


----------



## Faylasoof

OK! Good to know about this rule for vowels! 

... and I'll have a go at baraha.com. Thanks!


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> OK! Good to know about this rule for vowels!
> 
> ... and I'll have a go at baraha.com. Thanks!


 

Yes,   vowels are also written in their full form when they begin a word. (in case you are not familiar with that rule as well.)

aur = और = اور


----------



## lcfatima

Faylasoofjee mai.n phir se us list ke liye darkhwaast karti hoo.n.


----------



## BP.

Here'd be some semblance of that list:
_
ta3alluq_, _nisbat_ and _rishta_ are more more often used for interpeople relations. Examples would be:
_
ta3alluq e talammudh/talammuz_ - being someone's pupil/apprentice_

rishta e izdiwaaj_ - relation in marriage. Or you could say _3aaelii ta3alluq_ if you wanted to.

_nisbat e 3aqiidat - jo hame.n baabat e shumaa hae_!

For relations / connections between things we use all of the above, plus the others e.g. rabt, raabta (just realised I pronounce it _raabita_ nowadays) etc.

e.g. _Sauti raabita jo baraasta e phone istawaar t-haa, munqat3a ho chalaa_ or something like that - the phone call dropped.

Hope it was of some help. I did use other words by the way that you could add to your répertoire.


----------



## BP.

Sorry the words just don't seem to stop coming. Here are some more:

_3ilaaqa_ - علاقہ - connection/relation, same as _ta3alluq_. Almost _matruuk_.

_naata_ - ناتا - same as above. Often used in tonic/emphatic conjugation with _rishta_ i.e. _rishta naata_. Hindi_goaan_ would use it much more frequently I suppose.

_rasm o raah_ - رسم و راہ - interpersonal relations. Or _raah o rasm_, even _raah rasm_.

_kheshii_ - خویشی - blood relationship e.g with your cousins. Wonder anybody would understand it.

Corollaries:

_iltizaam e baahamii_ - التزام باھمی - mutual dependence? Just cooked it up. If F stamps his endorsement we'd have a new term up and running.

While we're at it, here'd be some Hindi words: _mel_, _taal mel_, _lagaav_, _sanjog, band-han_.


----------



## BP.

janaab e falsafii, I'd always used _intisaab_ to mean dedication [to someone], like we have at the beginning of many _kutub_. Now that I think of it, _nisbat_ seems to have been derived from the same root. So is my understanding of the first-mentioned word limited by the mono-context exposure to it? Is it only a uni-directional link/relation/connection? Or could we say _kal wo intisaab e izdiwaaj me.n band-h gaye_?


----------



## Faylasoof

lcfatima said:


> Faylasoofjee mai.n phir se us list ke liye darkhwaast karti hoo.n.


 Fatima, sorry for the late reply but I’m away in connection with some work! However, I see that BP has come to my aid here. Thanks BP!

I shall give a _few_ examples in the limited time I have. 

تَعَلُّق  ta'alluq / رِشْتَہ  rishtah / وَاسِطَہ  waasiTah/ نِسْبَت nisbat.

These can be used almost synonymously in many situations:

میرا اُس شخص سے كیا تعلق \ رشتہ \ واسطہ ہے؟
meraa us shaxsh se kyaa ta'alluq / rishtah / waasi_T_ah hai?
What connection / relationship do I have with that person?

If you use نِسْبَت nisbat, then you’ll need to keep in mind the change of gender - نِسْبَت nisbat is feminine!

رَبْط rab_T_ / تَعَلُّق  ta'alluq  

In another context, these two can be synonymous esp. when some logical link is being considered (or refuted):

اِس خیال كا اُس خیال سے كیا ربط \ تعلق ہے؟
is xayaal kaa us xayaal se kyaa rab_T_ / ta'alluq hai?
What has this idea got to do with that (idea)?

(Even here one could use رِشْتَہ _rishtah_ and نِسْبَت_nisbat_! I generally prefer the above but رِشْتَہ  rishtah and نِسْبَت nisbat would be equally valid. For the latter, again there’ll be a gender-related change in the sentence.)

Also, this:
میری بات كا آپ كی بات سے كوئی ربط \ تعلق نہیں ہے.
merii baat kaa aap kii baat se koi rab_T_
My idea / view has no connection / relevance to yours. 

Corollary: be rab_T_ baat = irrelevant / unconnected idea / suggestion.

اُلفَت ulfat / تَعَلُّق ta'alluq / رِشْتَہ rishtah

مجھے اپنی دہرتی سے بڑی اُلفت ہے
mujhe apnii dhartii se baRii ulfat hai
I’ve a great love for my land (country).

مجھے اپنی دہرتی سے گہرا \ عمیق  تعلق \ رشتہ ہے
mujhe apnii dhartii se gahraa / 'amiiq ta'alluq / rishtah hai.
I’ve a deep connection / bond with my land (country).

نِسْبَت nisbat / رِشْتَہ rishtah

اِس لڑكے كی اُس لڑكی سے نسبت ٹہیرای گئی \ رشتہ ٹہیرایا گیا ہے.
is laRke kii us laRkii se nisbat Thairaaii ga'ii / rishtah Thairaayaa gayaa hai.
This boy has been betrothed to that girl. 

Only _ulfat_ is a term which is used with rational, thinking beings. Ued the same as <lagaa'o>. 

There are many ways we ca use these words and to quote our friend:




BelligerentPacifist said:


> Sorry the words just don't seem to stop coming.quote]





BelligerentPacifist said:


> However, I’ll stop here. Anyway, I hope you’ve got some idea of usage by now. This is but a very small attempt, so one hopes you don’t feel short-changed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BelligerentPacifist said:
> 
> 
> 
> janaab e falsafii, I'd always used _intisaab_ to mean dedication [to someone], like we have at the beginning of many _kutub_. Now that I think of it, _nisbat_ seems to have been derived from the same root. So is my understanding of the first-mentioned word limited by the mono-context exposure to it? Is it only a uni-directional link/relation/connection? Or could we say _kal wo intisaab e izdiwaaj me.n band-h gaye_?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes janaab-e-giraamii, we are all conditioned to this one context for _intisaab_. True enough, it has the same Arabic root [ن ۔ س ۔ ب] as _nisbat_. Consequently, the two are linked, and not just grammatically. Also by their meaning.  So while _intisaab _is used most commonly to mean <dedication – as for a book>, it also means <connection / attribution>.
> 
> 
> بعض لوگ اپنے نسلی مرتبہ كو ہر لحاظ سے ترجیح  دیتے ہیں اور اُن كے لیے  یہ انتساب سب سے زیادہ اہمیت ركھتا ہے.
> ba'Dh log apne naslii martabeh ko har lehaaZ se tarjiiH dete hai.n aur un ke liye yeh intisaab sab se ziyaadah ahmiyyat rakhtaa hai.
> Some people give great importance to their lineage /  descent and to them this link means everything.
> 
> اِس قول كا انتساب فلاں شخص سے ہے
> is qaul kaa intisaab fulaa.n shaxsh se hai
> This saying is linked to so-and-so.
> 
> یہ قول  فلاں شخص سے منسوب ہے
> yeh qaul fulaa.n shaxsh se mansoob hai
> This saying is attributed to so-and-so.
> 
> The last two are interchangeable.
> 
> _.... and sorry for any <typos>! This was done in a bit of a rush!_
Click to expand...


----------



## lcfatima

Wow, great! I'm printing these out. Thanks to you both.


----------



## panjabigator

I have limited internet access right now, so I'll have to examine this list soon.  

I do recall the word  نِسْبَتfrom a conversation about the terms  "hamsheer" or <saalaa>.


----------



## Faylasoof

I think I do recall that! Well, the word  نِسْبَت nisbat can be used more generally as well to mean a link or a connection between things / ideas.


----------

